# hgh + gyno ...huh?



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

I've read in a few post recently saying that guys are getting hgh induced gyno. I know what causes gyno and I know what hgh does but I can't see any connection between the two - presumably because it doesn't exist.

Reason for this post is ... it seems like the recently alleged hgh / gyno connection may be the early stages in the foundation of a new biochemical myth.

If I'm wrong set me straight but let me know how and why. What is the mechanism of action? Otherwise, it's time to nip this in the bud (pun intended).

Thanks

SCZ


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes, there is very much a possibility of getting gyno through HCG. Its always an idea to run an anti-e on hcg.

Someone more intelligent than me can explain the "mechanism" - Mars, Sylar, Hacks...


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Its causes gyno by elevating prolactin,just like tren and nandrolones do.

Also IMO GH causes things to "grow" could be a factor aswell...

Running a AI like aromasin and a dompaine agonist like pramipexole. or letro and prami are the anwser


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

HGH not HCG mate.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Rambo55 said:


> HGH not HCG mate.


My mistake


----------



## The_Wolverine (May 16, 2009)

iv just copy and pasted a comment i made on a thread yesterday but should help you to!!..iv just started gettin some gyno of my hgh, get yourself some prami to cure it... get it from unitedpharmacies!!..

buy the 0.25mg tabs and taper up every 5days to the dose of 1mg then stay on til gyno goes and taper down...

eg... 0.25mg - 5days,... 0.5mg - 5days... etc etc etc..

also when its gone using a low dose of 0.25mg should keep the gyno down!!

also advisable to taper up cos the side can be bit bad,. prami an letro is a killer combo. but does the trick!!

also some people say take the full dose before bed as it raises gh levels in your sleep.. but i prefer splittin the dose up through the day as i think the half life is 8hours if i remember rightly!!.... give it a try.. let me no how it goes.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

The_Wolverine said:


> iv just copy and pasted a comment i made on a thread yesterday but should help you to!!..iv just started gettin some gyno of my hgh, get yourself some prami to cure it... get it from unitedpharmacies!!..
> 
> buy the 0.25mg tabs and taper up every 5days to the dose of 1mg then stay on til gyno goes and taper down...
> 
> ...


good post mate,

Pi*sses me off though, my drugs to stop all the sides cost more than the steroids them self, joke aint it..... :lol:


----------



## The_Wolverine (May 16, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> good post mate,
> 
> Pi*sses me off though, my drugs to stop all the sides cost more than the steroids them self, joke aint it..... :lol:


ino ino,... its a expensive hobby. :cursing:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Im better off in a way compared to the guys who compete as im a model so i get paid for the "end" product.

But jeez man, my last shoot in August cost me nearly £1000 to get ready for all for £300.

By the time i got my roaccutane,prami,aromasin,GH,tren,test,var,eca,t3,clen,PCT.

Plus supplements, protein powder's,fish oil etc

then the food...

Is it worth it LOL.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

would like to know what scott has to say about this as he knows his stuff and is a great fan of HGH if i remember correctly!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I think the idea was like HGH affects most tissue growth it too can affect growth of gyno tissue?


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Chris4Pez said:


> would like to know what scott has to say about this as he knows his stuff and is a great fan of HGH if i remember correctly!


I wish to know that too, I was just thinkin of using HGH for 2 months off cycle.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Mikazagreat said:


> I wish to know that too, I was just thinkin of using HGH for 2 months off cycle.


only two months? thought you were going to run it longer?


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> only two months? thought you were going to run it longer?


Yeah 2 months without AI that's whut i meant, when next cycle comes will be already using AI so np.

BTW deleted the other thread yeah, enough rotten tomato for 1 day lol.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Mikazagreat said:


> Yeah 2 months without AI that's whut i meant, when next cycle comes will be already using AI so np.
> 
> BTW deleted the other thread yeah, enough rotten tomato for 1 day lol.


I would run the HGH for alot longer mate, seriously.

We get alot of bro science so to speak in this game but I firmly believe for decent cell growth extended period of use is required when it comes to HGH.

It takes time for new cells to be developed which in turn get matured into bigger more developed cells... ie more mass.

Try look at running it for 6 months if you can?


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> I would run the HGH for alot longer mate, seriously.
> 
> We get alot of bro science so to speak in this game but I firmly believe for decent cell growth extended period of use is required when it comes to HGH.
> 
> ...


My aim was for 6 months, i read previosuly that hyperplasia starts after 3 months if i am not wrong.

just finished AAS cycle and i am in 2nd week PCT, I was goin to run it for 2-3 months off cycle then do AAS cycle for another 12 weeks.

but now that ppl says it might cause gyno, do i have to use an AI off cycle, that doesn't sound like a good idea to me :confused1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Mikazagreat said:


> My aim was for 6 months, i read previosuly that hyperplasia starts after 3 months if i am not wrong.
> 
> I was goin to run it for 2-3 months off cycle then do AAS cycle for another 12 weeks.
> 
> but now that ppl says it might cause gyno, do i have to use an AI off cycle, that doesn't sound like a good idea to me :confused1:


As far as I know gyno is caused from too much estrogen, hence shooting too much HCG can aggrivate or cause it.

HGH I would think may contribute to growth if it's there? Cant see how it causes it? But I'm learning everyday.....

I've been running HGH since end of April off steroids and my gyno died down. It didnt carry on growing or stay the same size.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> As far as I know gyno is caused from too much estrogen, hence shooting too much HCG can aggrivate or cause it.
> 
> HGH I would think may contribute to growth if it's there? Cant see how it causes it? But I'm learning everyday.....
> 
> I've been running HGH since end of April off steroids and my gyno died down. It didnt carry on growing or stay the same size.


Yeah i know and i felt HCG aromatize like fak i used adex my entire HCG use, but i was thinking the guys here talk HGH not HCG, i will just do some lab testing while on it alone let's see how is goes.


----------



## The_Wolverine (May 16, 2009)

Mikazagreat said:


> but now that ppl says it might cause gyno, do i have to use an AI off cycle, that doesn't sound like a good idea to me :confused1:


HGH can cause progesterone gyno which you may get from tren or deca... the way to spot it is not lumps under the nipple but if they are puffy or flare up, in my opinion its worse than lumps as you can clearly see it!

but you want to get some prami, its a dopamine antagonist. 0.25mg a day should keep prolactin levels down and prevent the gyno,... but to reverse it you want to taper up from 0.25mg every five days going up 0.25mg til you get to 1mg.. when its gone taper down.. again 0.25mg wil keep it at bay!!

plus it has **** sides so tapering up is advised as it may make you feel real ****.


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

not sure about HGH causing progesterone gyno but one source of this myth could be that people are being sold HCG instead of HGH which can of course cause gyno.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Its not a FCUKing myth, why do you guys keep questioning it.??

Me and Wolverine have both said twice on this thread how HGH causes gyno and on another thread yesterday.


----------



## The_Wolverine (May 16, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> Its not a FCUKing myth, why do you guys keep questioning it.??
> 
> Me and Wolverine have both said twice on this thread how HGH causes gyno and on another thread yesterday.


true true.... i definatly get increased prolactin levels from HGH... and need to use prami,.. maybe doesnt happen to everyone but wil to most who are gyno sensitive.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

I did with me to mate, thats how i know its not a myth plus theres a few studys on it. But i cant find it right now 

What i dont understand is how T3 ( cytomel) causes gyno.( apprently so ? ) or it can agravate gyno

Wooo opened a new can of worms there LOL


----------



## The_Wolverine (May 16, 2009)

hahaha.. god knowss.. stop hijacking threads!!.. start your own!!!! :lol:


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

Rambo55 said:


> I did with me to mate,


maybe your HGH was in fact

HCG

:tongue:

Sorry just kidding. I chose my wording badly. I have no idea whether HGH causes gyno. I'm tempted to believe you and Wolve but I'm not easily convinced about things nowadays. Seen too much misinformation, but have an open mind. Appreciate your input.

Fact is, HCG HAS been sold as HGH in the past and that certainly can be a source of gyno.

Using a pregnancy test is sometimes recommended.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Northern Rocker said:


> maybe your HGH was in fact
> 
> HCG
> 
> ...


Well there is scientific(sp) proof that HGH can elevate prolactin. Which would cause gyno and ( puffy nipples )

Another theory is that if you've got exsisting gyno, and use HGH due to it can cause you to hold water ( in some / not all individuals) I can make the " apperance " that you puffy nipples/gyno has gotten worse. I believe that theory was from Dave Palumbo.

And another ( which as far as i know hasn't been proved) Is that HGH can cause everything to grow, So if you've already gotten gyno( gland) it can aggravate this and cause it to grow.

My last run of HGH, I actually had a small hard mass appear under my arm after a good few weeks ( that literally was'nt there one day, then was the next ) But within a few day's it had gone :confused1:

Also shortly after a small hard lump appeared to the right of my belly button, very odd. Didn't bother me though ,," lucky im tuff " :lol: JK.


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

Rambo55 said:


> Well there is scientific(sp) proof that HGH can elevate prolactin. Which would cause gyno and ( puffy nipples )
> 
> Another theory is that if you've got exsisting gyno, and use HGH due to it can cause you to hold water ( in some / not all individuals) I can make the " apperance " that you puffy nipples/gyno has gotten worse. I believe that theory was from Dave Palumbo.
> 
> ...


yes I'm aware that it could possibly aggravate existing gyno as well as fueling existing tumors, enlarging intestines and all that.

But actually causing gyno is the topic here. But if it does elevate prolactin as you say then that makes sense.


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

See you're all having fun with this one ....

In my original post I wanted to know HOW hgh can (maybe) cause gyno. I don't accept "because it can" as an answer.

It is my (perhaps incorrect) understanding that HGH does NOT increase prolactin levels per se - it merely creates more potential receptors for existing prolactin to bind to.

Anyway, even if it does increase prolactin, how do those suffering from the alleged HGH induced gyno know it's "caused" by prolactin? Perhaps they've had their estrogen and prolactin levels measured, etc, etc, ad infinitum and all the evidence points one way? I doubt it.

How do they "know" these lumps that seemingly appear overnight are, in fact, gyno tissue at all? If so, how have they ruled out increased aromatization of T >>> E, amongst a variety of options, as the cause?

Am I expected to believe that these lumps are new cell masses just springing up out of nowhere after short-term hgh use? Cause they ain't.

As far as I know, there is a very very very small possibility that HGH may somehow increase prolactin (although it's not known how or why) and theoretically be the proximate cause in the development of a specific type of gyno.

My beef was that this mythical beast appears to be gaining momentum in our chemically enhanced world and i don't even believe it exists.

Calling out to Long Beach, Hackskii ....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/48389-gynecomastia-male-breast-development-18.html#post1061448



hackskii said:


> Yes, GH is often faked with swapping labels with HCG.
> 
> You can test your GH by using a early pregnancy test (EPT), if it shows positive then you have HCG and not GH.
> 
> ...


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

sorry to bump an old thread. but say you have puffy nipples which potentially could have been caused by deca in the past - is it still possible to get rid of this via prami?? or is it unlikely due to it havning been there a period of say 6months??

thought id be ok on the HGH as far as the need for ancillaries. can any1 else comment if they may be needed if gyno prone???


----------

